# Network Connections Box keeps popping up!



## phisigblunt

First off, if this is in the wrong forum or topic, please suggest where I should move it to.

I will try to set up everything that happened to give you the most information.

My girlfriend and I both have our own computer, and we both run off of a wireless connection. Well, the router is hooked up to my computer and she has a wireless card. This works great and has not caused any problems in the 6 months we have had it.

She has always wanted to use my printer from her computer, but it is only plugged into my computer, so a couple days ago, I decided I would set up a network so that she could use the printer. I went to the network setup wizard thing and set up a network and shared my printer. I went to her computer and woohoo, she can print now!

BUT....

I must have done something wrong somewhere...but I have no idea what, and I am not sure how to undo it. I use Firefox and she uses Explorer...Whenever I try to connect to a site using firefox, it brings up a Network Connections box with a drop down window to choose the connection and buttons on the bottom giving me the options to either connect/cancel/new/properties.
I always click cancel and I connect to the website without any problems. So my connection still works but this is just an annoyance. The same type of thing happens on her computer when connecting to a site, she gets the box that asks to connect or work offline, she always just hits the X and continues on.

So, both of our internet connections still work, but these annoying boxes keep popping up!
How do I get rid of these? Is it something with the network I set up? Can I undo this network? She said she would much rather not have access to my printer than have to deal with the box everytime she goes to a new site.

Any help is much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## johnwill

I dont' know about Firefox, but for IE, Tools, Internet Options..., Connections, and check never dial a connection. Also, all of the options under the LAN button should be unchecked.


----------



## -=Tipsy=-

You can just as well do it from your OS, instead of your browser...this will apply to all browsers.

Simply open your control panel, choose 'Network and internet connections', then 'internet options', then choose 'connections' tab from the window that pops up. A little ways down the window you should see "Never dial out". Chances are, at some point you were messin around with connection/network settings, and changed this by mistake (it is supposed to be for proxy settings). If ANYTHING but 'never dial out is selected, then you found the problem


----------

